# An Offer...



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm working through an offer and have some questions:

1. Is it standard to have a return flight home for each year of your contract?

2. What is standard working days leave per year (or range)?

3.I've been offered 14 days temporary accommodation on arrival. Is this long enough?

4. The firm has offices in Dubai and Abu Dhabi. There is a 10% allowance for working in Abu Dhabi to account for "inconvenience for travel, or to assist in meeting any additional costs of accommodation and living in AD."

Is this enough? Is this pretty standard?

5. My 1st priority would be to find accommodation in AD, preferably a villa. 2nd option would be to live in Jebel Ali and commute - comments???


Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

double post


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

SBSR said:


> I'm working through an offer and have some questions:
> 
> 1. Is it standard to have a return flight home for each year of your contract?
> 
> ...


Can't speak for anyone else but...

1. Get a fixed annual cash allowance. Depending on how early I book and what deals are available depends on how many flights I can get out of it.

2. I get 30 days leave.

3. I've got 3 weeks, hope it will be long enough.

Don't know the answers to your final questions.


----------



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks.

I also meant to ask:

6. If I had to live in Jebel Ali would it be better to move closer to Dubai...say the Marina and travel further or is Jebel Ali OK?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Jebel Ali is better if you're commuting to Abu Dhabi daily.


----------



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Jebel Ali is better if you're commuting to Abu Dhabi daily.


Thanks again!

Can I ask if you were asked to commute like I've suggested would you be open to it, or would it just be a "no way!".

Do you know anyone who's tried it?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've travelled to Abu Dhabi from my old office in Jebel Ali many times; some say the drive is boring (approx just over 1 hour if no accidents!) but I always found it very relaxing. Its horses for courses really.


----------



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I've travelled to Abu Dhabi from my old office in Jebel Ali many times; some say the drive is boring (approx just over 1 hour if no accidents!) but I always found it very relaxing. Its horses for courses really.


That sounds OK.

I was concerned about it, but I'm Australian (haven't been there for a while though!) - so used to long, straight roads.

It's just the thought of doing it every day, twice a day.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm a freak in that I adore driving!! I loved driving in Canada as the roads were isolated and no hassles with rounabouts so coming to the UAE was perfect for me!! 

It really depends if you can stomach doing the journey twice as day, for me, it would be a yes, but everyone is different.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

SBSR said:


> I'm working through an offer and have some questions:
> 
> 1. Is it standard to have a return flight home for each year of your contract?
> 
> ...




Hi and welcome.

1. it will very from employer to employer - some companies offer flights home each year and others dont.

2. I believe it is about 30 days (though check contract as I have seen some people have weekends included in this 30 days)

3. I would opt for more time if possible - 2 weeks passes very quickly, especially if also working- you want some extra time to get your bearings etc

4. never heard of that- but I guess as there is a shortage of rentals in AD that could be why thry have offered slightly more for AD

5. You may struggle for find anything in AD at the moment. You can commute from JA each day. It depends on where in AD you have to travel to. The drive is long and very boring.
Its OK short term, but I would never consider it long term.
JA to AD, can take anywhere from 45 mins - 1 1/2 hrs (longer if there has been an accident/fog etc)
A villa in AD or Dubai, will cost a lot each year (all paid upfront each year), a small villa MIN 200,000.
There are villas in JA (Garden View Villas- near Ibn Battuta) - but I believe they now start around 260,000 dhs a year.

What is your allowance for housing like- and then we can help you more, with respect to what you are more likely to get for the money.


----------

